# New Background Test



## gerryr (Sep 2, 2007)

I've had the black plexiglass sitting around for several months and finally bought some black poster board today and tried it out.  I have to get some anti-static cleaner for the plexi because try as I might I can't get all the specks off of it.  I wipe them off and more seem to jump right on.  So, ignore the dust specks and tell me what you think.


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 2, 2007)

Everything looks great but the Tru-stone's res is a little weak.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 2, 2007)

I think that's the result of compressing it by 90+%.  The original file is 280Kb and is very sharp.  This file is only 25Kb, so something was obviously lost in the compression.  I may need to reload Picasa just to compress photos.


----------



## gketell (Sep 2, 2007)

Brighten it up just a bit and it will be great!  I'm a big fan of the reflective background!

GK


----------



## gerryr (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's another file that's about 50Kb with better resolution.  If I lighten it, it will no longer be an accurate representation of the material.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 2, 2007)

I miss Spike[V][][]. 
Gerry, always have liked reflective photos. If memory serves Curtis and Lou do a good job of reflectiver photography. I stll think you could use spike on the plexiglass[].


----------



## gerryr (Sep 2, 2007)

Only if I paint Spike with a high gloss metallic black paint.[:0]


----------



## Stevej72 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey Gerry, I think it looks real good, especially the second one.  I agree with Roy, though, spike does add something to the pictures.  I've read a lot of the opinions that adding other items to the pictures is distracting.  I think the vast majority  of our customers are smart enough to know what the main subject of the photo is, IMHO.


----------



## LanceD (Sep 2, 2007)

It doesn't show as much detail in that photo of your pen as in your regular set up. I prefer your photos done in your normal way.


----------



## arioux (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi gerry,

Looks promissing.  For the fine dust, try rubbing your plexi with an used sheet of bounce or whatever sheet softener your wife use in the dryer.  Has to be a used one though, a new one will leave marks.  Works also for the safety glasses in the shop, prevent dust from sticking to it.

Alfred


----------



## edman2 (Sep 3, 2007)

Gerry, You have certainly ruined my theory!  All this time I've been telling myself, " Gerry's pens are not any better than yours. It's that shell he uses to prop up his pens!  You need to get you a shell!" [][] Now I've got to find another justification for my faulty pens.

On a more serious note, the black Ti kit disappers in that black glass. I don't have any answers just observations. I don't believe that would be a problem with other platings.  Wonder what it would look like if you had a clear base (1/2 inch or so high)to lay the pen on but could still get the reflection? Nice pen. I always enjoy your work.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't know about that reflective prop you use in the photo![}]


----------

